# مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد



## tamer9002 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

من كتر مشاركتم الرائعة بزود شرايط وشرايط اجمل ما نزلت ليكم شريط راجع من قلبي لممدوح سمير واميرة فارس عملت كذا شريط مع ساتر ميخائيل الشريط رااااااااااااااااائع بجد ومش مجاملة حمل ومش تنسي قولي رايك 
1-ان كانت حولي http://www.4shared.com/file/29502045/6885a868/___online.html
2-الابن الضال http://www.4shared.com/file/29501520/5acb9664/__online.html
3-بعد ما عشت http://www.4shared.com/file/29503545/d6f20de6/___online.html
4-انا الخاطي http://www.4shared.com/file/29502994/a5fddd3c/__online.html
5-رغم ضعفي http://www.4shared.com/file/29532109/433d31a0/__online.html
6-لما صاح الديك http://www.4shared.com/file/29533052/10e6113f/___online.html
7-غريبا عشت http://www.4shared.com/file/29532595/9c406e1e/__online.html
8-مر بيا ولقاني http://www.4shared.com/file/29533329/ca33e029/___online.html
9-من النهاردة http://www.4shared.com/file/29533873/5bc41293/__online.html
وعايز اخد رايكم في حاجة احول الترانيم واف احسن علشان وقت التحميل يكون اصغر بس جودة الصوت مش هتكون حلوة تامر


----------



## cobcob (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد*

أنا بحب صوت أميرة فارس جدا 
والترانيم اللى فى الشريط دى جميلة جدا
خصوصا ترنيمة "ان كانت حولى" 
شكرا يا تامر
ربنا يقويك ويعوضك​


----------



## oesi no (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد*

شكرا على تعب محبتك 
مجهودك جبار الصراحة 
ربنا يقويك علينا ​


----------



## cobcob (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد*

متهيألى يا تامر هايكون أفضل لو وقت التحميل أطول بس جودة الصوت أعلى


----------



## oesi no (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد*

تامر ابعتلى ايميلك فى رساله خاصة عاوز اتعرف :smil13:​


----------



## tamer9002 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد*

انا مش عار


----------



## tamer9002 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد*

سوري انا مش عارف ابعتلك اميلي ازاي 
تامر


----------



## oesi no (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد*

بص يا سيدى دوس على اسمى هتلاقى مكتوب ارسل رساله خاصة الى oesi _no 
دوس عليها واكتب اللى انت عاوزة ومتنساش العنوان 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## tamer9002 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد*

بص بقي انا مش عارف ومش لاقي الكلام اللي انته بتقوله دة


----------



## tamer9002 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد*

بجد انا مش عارف ومش لاقي حاجة من اللي انته بتقول عليها 
تامر


----------



## marmar_nader (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد*

هاي يا جماعه بجد مش عارفه اقولكم ايه
اولا مرسي يا تامر علشان كل الشرايط الجميله دي انا عايشه بره مصر و مجهدكم  ده هو اللي مخليني اتابع الترانيم بجد مجهود جبار و خدمع ربنا يباركوا عليها و متخفوش برضع بشتري الشرايط علشان المرنمين يفضلوا يعملوا شرايط
ثانيا يا تامر دوس علي الاسم كليك شمال مش يمين
 ثالثا انا ضفتك يا تامر من ايميلك اللي علي ال4شيرد و ممكن الناس تعمل كده 
و الاهم ما في الموضوع اني حاسه اني وسط اخواتي و مجمعنا شوق و حب للتسبيح علشان كده انا عندي اقتراح عايزاكم تقولولي رايكم كوبكوب و تامر و  اوسي نو في برنامج زي البالتوك اسمه الانسبيك جميل اوي ممكن نعمل عليه روم للمنتدي و يبقي فيه مشاركات ترانيم حيه و تبادل للخبرات و تكون خدمه بجد 
اخيرا يا تامر انت قات عندك شرايط ترانيم كتييييييييييير و انا قلت ممكن اساعد ازاي بس محدش رد علي  انا بخاف مجيش المنتدي يوم لحسن الشرايط تكتر علي و مش الحق احملها 
و ربنا يباركم كلكم و يفرحكم في  ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## ramezmikhael (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد*

thank you for urhard work and plz kwwp them mp3 becoz alot of people use  itunes  programme for thier ipod and the itunes needs always mp3 and if u need converter u can use that  from this link

http://www.4shared.com/file/2767140...ange_the_song_to_any_type_u_need_mp3_wma.html


----------



## eshak2ES0102000 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد*

ارجوا منكم ان اعرف كيفيه تحميل هذا الشريط


----------



## eshak2ES0102000 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد*

يا ريت تبعت على هذه الساله بسرعه علشان انا نفسى اسمع هذا الشريط الرائع دا   انا عاوز اعرف كيفيه تحميل هذا الشريطاخوكم اسحق:smi420:


----------



## فريد_فايز (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد*

شكراا لتعب محبتك


----------



## الوداعة (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد*

شكرآ لتعبك ومجهودك و يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك ..و لكن الشريط مش موجود على سيرفر4shared .. و شكرآ


----------



## giny (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة راجع من قلبي ممدوح سمير واميرة فارس جااااااامد*

مرسي جداااااااااااا على الشريط الرائع 
وافتكر انه ماتحولهموش وف لأنه الواف فعلا بيبقى الصوت مش حلو


----------



## osos6677 (24 فبراير 2010)

ولا لينك شغال ارجو الملاحظة


----------

